# هل أضافة الماء المؤين الى الإيثانول فى التركيبه يعمل تعكير أم فقط الى الماء العادى



## chemist.ahmedfathy (10 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هل إضافة الماء المؤين الى الإيثانول فى تركيبة الجيل المعقم للايدى يسبب تكعير مثل الماء العادى أم لا , وما السبب فى هذا التعكير , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2014)

اسف يا هندسه ما هو الماء المؤين هل تقصد دى ايونيزد demin water


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (10 يناير 2014)

انا قصدى الماء المنزوع أيوناته يا باشمهندس deionized water .


----------

